# New Vids I Took.......



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Fish:


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/memb...7/how-post-embedded-youtube-videos-bca-24101/

Hope that helps with embedding the videos.

Sent from Samsung Mobile via Tapatalk


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Gecko:


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

Quick question what kinda fish was the orange one it looked like some sort of texas cichlid... sweet videos thanks for sharing!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

thats called a red texas.


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

yeah those are cool! you don't always see them often..


----------

